# The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] WINNER: Shawn Michaels



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

IT'S BACK! But he won't be - after winning the inaugural edition of the tournament last year, 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin has stepped aside, and we will crown a new winner. 

The format remains the same as ever, but last year's roster has been given a bit of a make-over, so some lesser names (from past and present) have been removed at the cost of fresher faces.

The Basic Rules

A roster of 128 wrestlers from the past and present will face off in a series of one-on-one matches, the winners to be voted on by the community
The tournament will follow KOTR rules, taking place in a Knockout Format
Unlike KOTR, the draw for each round will be random, using this randomiser
In each round, you simply vote for whatever wrestlers YOU would like to win - you do not need to base this on kayfabe. So, for example, if for whatever reason you find Chavo more entertaining than Ric Flair, you could vote for him to win that match
It is assumed that these matches take place between wrestlers in their prime
When casting your votes, you must vote on EVERY match, IN THE ORDER THEY WERE ORIGINALLY POSTED. Vote by copying and pasting the choices as they were originally posted and bolding the wrestler you want to win; do not change the order of the matches or the wrestlers (EG. Do not change Ric Flair vs. Steve Austin to Steve Austin vs. Ric Flair). Failure to follow these rules will void all your votes in that round.
In the event of a tie, a virtual coin toss will decide the winner

Meet the Contenders - Round One

CM Punk
The Rock
Triple H
Chris Jericho
Owen Hart
Ric Flair
Edge
R-Truth
Roman Reigns
Dynamite Kid
Chris Benoit
Hulk Hogan
Kurt Angle
The Undertaker
Zack Ryder
Mick Foley
Bam Bam Bigelow
Kevin Nash
Andre The Giant
Shawn Michaels
Brock Lesnar
Diamond Dallas Page
Sgt. Slaughter
Randy Orton
Scott Hall
Rick Rude
Goldberg
Ted DiBiase Snr.
AJ Styles
Bruno Sammartino
Vader
Ricky Steamboat
Rob Van Dam
Big Show
Samoa Joe
Ryback
Booker T
Dusty Rhodes
Shane Douglas
Sabu
Eddie Guerrero
Fandango
Terry Funk
Raven
Randy Savage
The Great Khali
Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Tazz
Bully Ray
Roddy Piper
Jushin Liger
Lex Luger
Psycho Sid
Mr Perfect
British Bulldog
John Cena
Sting
Iron Sheik
Jeff Jarrett
Jerry Lawler
Scott Steiner
Ultimate Warrior
Jimmy Snuka
Wade Barrett
Daniel Bryan
Rey Mysterio
Cody Rhodes
Goldust
Faarooq
John Bradshaw Layfield
Sin Cara
Grand Master Sexay
Shane McMahon
Test
Scotty Too Hotty
Rikishi
Kane
Ken Shamrock
Billy Gunn
Road Dogg
Christian
Alberto Del Rio
Bret Hart
The Miz
Chyna
Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy
Mark Henry
Christopher Daniels
Batista
Bray Wyatt
Tommy Dreamer
Magnus
Kofi Kingston
Sheamus
Austin Aries
Hardcore Holly
Crash Holly
Dolph Ziggler
Bobby Roode
Gangrel
Curtis Axel
William Regal
Great Muta
Adam Cole
Abyss
Dean Ambrose
Jack Swagger
Dean Malenko
Manik
Shelton Benjamin
Paul London
X-Pac
Big Boss Man
Steve Blackman
Drew McIntyre
Low-Ki
Sami Zayn
Doink The Clown
James Storm
Chavo Guerrero
The Godfather
Brodus Clay
Tensai
New Jack
Cesaro
Seth Rollins
Damien Sandow
Round Two


William Regal
Shawn Michaels
Vader
Bobby Roode
Bully Ray
AJ Styles
Kurt Angle
Goldust
Wade Barrett
John Bradshaw Layfield
Gangrel
Raven
Sami Zayn
Fandango
Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Cesaro
Hulk Hogan
Owen Hart
Shane Douglas
Christopher Daniels
Chris Jericho
Austin Aries
Ric Flair
Mr Perfect
Rey Mysterio
Sting
Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock
Booker T
Sheamus
Ted DiBiase Snr.
Brock Lesnar
Bruno Sammartino
Roddy Piper
Goldberg
Chris Benoit
Cody Rhodes
Tazz
Mick Foley
Mark Henry
Shelton Benjamin 
The Undertaker
Edge
Diamond Dallas Page
Dynamite Kid
Andre The Giant
Daniel Bryan
Triple H
Sabu
Bray Wyatt
Seth Rollins
The Rock
CM Punk
Christian
Randy Savage
Scott Hall
Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns
Kane
Jeff Hardy
Sgt. Slaughter 
Terry Funk
Drew McIntyre
Big Show
Round Three


Booker T
Owen Hart
Mark Henry
William Regal
Mr. Perfect
Roddy Piper
Kurt Angle
Daniel Bryan
Ric Flair
Chris Benoit
Ted DiBiase Snr.
Terry Funk
Mick Foley
The Undertaker
Triple H
Dean Ambrose
The Rock
Vader
Tazz
Sheamus
Seth Rollins
Raven
Bret Hart
CM Punk
John Bradshaw Layfield
Randy Savage
Chris Jericho
Cesaro
Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries
Scott Hall
Bray Wyatt
Round 4 - The Last 16


CM Punk
Shawn Michaels
Ted DiBiase Snr.
Ric Flair
Chris Jericho
Bret Hart
John Bradshaw Layfield
Mr. Perfect
Triple H
Mick Foley
The Undertaker
Daniel Bryan
Dean Ambrose
Kurt Angle
William Regal
Chris Benoit
Quarter-Finals


CM Punk
Triple H
William Regal
Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan
Kurt Angle
The Undertaker
Semi-Finals


The Undertaker
Triple H
Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan
Final


Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1A

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*

Round 1B

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett 
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger

Round 1C

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay

Round 1D

*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*

Round 1E

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*

Round 1F

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 2A

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles

Round 2B

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid

Round 2C

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 3A

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*

Round 3B

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 4

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quarter-Finals

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Semi-Finals

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014]*

*Round 1A​*William Regal vs. Abyss
Shawn Michaels vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. Vader
Curtis Axel vs. Bobby Roode
Sin Cara vs. Bully Ray
AJ Styles vs. The Godfather
Kurt Angle vs. Steve Blackman
Goldust vs. Test
Ryback vs. Wade Barrett
Rob Van Dam vs. John Bradshaw Layfield​*DEADLINE: SUNDAY 9PM GMT​*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles *vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam *vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
*Ryback *vs. Wade Barrett
Rob Van Dam vs.* John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
Goldust vs. *Test*
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*



Brye said:


> *Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode


How come you prefer Axel to Roode, just out of interest?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
*Sin Cara* vs. Bully Ray
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*



RugbyRat said:


> How come you prefer Axel to Roode, just out of interest?


I've honestly never been all that big of a Roode fan. He's had instances of good stuff but I just can't quite get into him. However the Aries/Roode matches from 2012 were awesome.

As for Axel, I can't say I really like him or anything, but I like his ring work a tad bit more.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
Goldust vs. *Test*
*Ryback *vs. Wade Barrett
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

William Regal vs. *Abyss*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
*Ryback* vs. Wade Barrett
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

William Regal vs. *Abyss*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
*Sin Cara* vs. Bully Ray
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
Goldust vs. *Test*
Ryback vs.* Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam *vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
Shawn Michaels vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
The Miz vs. *Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
*Sin Cara* vs. Bully Ray
AJ Styles vs. *The Godfather*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
*Ryback* vs. Wade Barrett
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

William Regal vs. *Abyss*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
*Ryback* vs. Wade Barrett
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*

Why, oh why, must I be forced to choose between RVD & JBL in Round One?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
*The Miz* vs. Vader
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield*


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

William Regal 
Shawn Michaels 
Vader
Bobby Roode
Bully Ray
AJ Styles 
Kurt Angle 
Goldust 
Wade Barrett
Rob Van Dam 
__________________


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs.* Vader*
*Curtis Axel* vs. Bobby Roode
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
AJ Styles vs. *The Godfather*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
*The Miz* vs. Vader
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
*Sin Cara* vs. Bully Ray
*AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
*The Miz* vs. Vader
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
AJ Styles vs. *The Godfather*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
The Miz vs. *Vader*
Curtis Axel vs.* Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray
**AJ Styles* vs. The Godfather
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*William Regal* vs. Abyss
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Dusty Rhodes
*The Miz* vs. Vader
Curtis Axel vs. *Bobby Roode*
Sin Cara vs. *Bully Ray*
AJ Styles vs. *The Godfather*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Steve Blackman
*Goldust* vs. Test
Ryback vs. *Wade Barrett*
Rob Van Dam vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*Round 1A: RESULTS​**William Regal*_ (17) def. Abyss (3)_
_*Shawn Michaels* (19) def. Dusty Rhodes (1)
__*Vader* (16) def. The Miz (4)_
_*Bobby Roode* (14) def. Curtis Axel (6)
*Bully Ray* (16) def. Sin Cara (4)
__*AJ Styles* (16) def. The Godfather (4)_
_*Kurt Angle* (20) def. Steve Blackman (0)_
*Goldust*_ (17) def. Test (3)_
_*Wade Barrett* (15) def. Ryback (5)_
_*John Bradshaw Layfield* (11) def. Rob Van Dam_ (9)
--------------------------------------------------------------------​*Round 1B: VOTING​*Gangrel vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. Raven
Sami Zayn vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Kevin Nash vs. Cesaro
Hulk Hogan vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. Owen Hart
Shane Douglas vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Christopher Daniels vs. Lex Luger​*DEADLINE: TUESDAY 6PM GMT​*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1A: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
*Randy Orton* vs. Raven
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
Sami Zayn vs. *Grand Master Sexay*
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger

Yuck to Douglas vs. Scotty. That's like the anti JBL vs. RVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
*Randy Orton *vs. Raven
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs.* Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
*Randy Orton *vs. Raven
Sami Zayn vs. *Grand Master Sexay*
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
*Crash Holly* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Kevin Nash* vs. Cesaro
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
*Randy Orton* vs. Raven
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Cesaro
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
*Randy Orton* vs. Raven
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
*Psycho Sid* vs. Owen Hart
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

_Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger_


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake "The Snake" Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
Randy Orton vs.* Raven*
*Sami Zayn *vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler *vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Kevin Nash *vs. Cesaro
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart
* *Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
Randy Orton vs. *Raven*
*Sami Zayn* vs. Grand Master Sexay
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Kevin Nash vs. *Cesaro*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
Psycho Sid vs. *Owen Hart*
*Shane Douglas* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
*Christopher Daniel*s vs. Lex Luger


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

I'm proud to be the only WF supporter of Dusty Rhodes.

*Gangrel* vs. Jeff Jarrett
*Randy Orton* vs. Raven
Sami Zayn vs. *Grand Master Sexay*
Jerry Lawler vs. *Fandango*
Crash Holly vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Cesaro
Hulk Hogan vs. *Batista*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Owen Hart
Shane Douglas vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

Gangrel vs. *Jeff Jarrett*
*Randy Orton* vs. Raven
Sami Zayn vs. *Grand Master Sexay*
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Fandango
Crash Holly vs.* Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Cesaro
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Batista
*Psycho Sid* vs. Owen Hart
Shane Douglas vs.* Scotty Too Hotty*
Christopher Daniels vs. *Lex Luger*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Round 1B: RESULTS​*_*Gangrel* (10) def. Jeff Jarrett (10)_ - Winner by Coin Toss
_*Raven* (13) def. Randy Orton (7)
__*Sami Zayn* (16) def. Grand Master Sexay (4)_
_*Fandango* (10) def. Jerry Lawler (10)_ - Winner by Coin Toss
_*Jake 'The Snake' Roberts* (19) def. Crash Holly (1)_ 
_*Cesaro* (15) def. Kevin Nash (5) 
__*Hulk Hogan* (14) def. Batista (6)_
_*Owen Hart* (17) def. Psycho Sid (3)
__*Shane Douglas* (12) def. Scotty Too Hotty_ (8)
_*Christopher Daniels* (14) def. Lex Luger (6)_

------------------------------------------------------------------​*Round 1C: VOTING​*Chris Jericho vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. Shane McMahon
Ric Flair vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. John Cena
Rey Mysterio vs. Rikishi
Sting vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock vs. Zack Ryder
Booker T vs. Low-Ki
Sheamus vs. Brodus Clay


*DEADLINE: THURSDAY 6PM GMT*​


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs.* Shane McMahon
** Ric Flair *vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
* Rey Mysterio *vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1B: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries *vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T *vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus *vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr. Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
*Rick Rude* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfec*t vs. John Cena
Rey Mysterio vs. *Rikishi*
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
*Rick Rude* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs.* John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting *vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
Booker T vs. *Low-Ki*
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
Sting vs. *Great Muta*
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *Zack Ryder*
Booker T vs. *Low-Ki*
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
*Rick Rude* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
Sheamus vs. *Brodus Clay*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
Sting vs. *Great Muta*
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

_*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
Sting vs. *Great Muta*
*Rick Rude* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay_


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
Ric Flair vs. *Faarooq*
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
Sting vs. *Great Muta*
*Rick Rude* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
Sheamus vs. *Brodus Clay*


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus *vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai
*Austin Aries* vs. Shane McMahon
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
Mr Perfect vs. *John Cena*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi 
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
Sheamus vs. *Brodus Clay*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Tensai *LOL*
Austin Aries vs. *Shane McMahon*
*Ric Flair* vs. Faarooq
*Mr Perfect* vs. John Cena
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Rikishi 
*Sting* vs. Great Muta
Rick Rude vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Zack Ryder
*Booker T* vs. Low-Ki
*Sheamus* vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Round 1C: RESULTS​​*
_*Chris Jericho* (20) def. Tensai (0)
*Austin Aries* (13) def. Shane McMahon (7) 
*Ric Flair* (19) def. Faarooq (1)
*Mr Perfect* (13) def. John Cena (7)
*Rey Mysterio* (19) def. Rikishi (1)
*Sting* (16) def. Great Muta (4)
*Bret Hart* (15) def. Rick Rude (5) 
*Ken Shamrock* (19) def. Zack Ryder (1)
*Booker T* (18) def. Low-Ki (2)
*Sheamus* (17) def. Brodus Clay (3)_​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Round 1D: VOTING​*Ted DiBiase Snr vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. Brock Lesnar
Iron Sheik vs. Bruno Sammartino
Roddy Piper vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. Goldberg
Jushin Liger vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Tazz
Mick Foley vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. Mark Henry​*DEADLINE: Thursday 11PM GMT​*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Sr.* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
*X-Pac* vs. Goldberg
*Jushin Liger* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
*X-Pac* vs. Goldberg
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Bam Bam Bigelow* vs. Tazz
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1C: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
*X-Pac* vs. Goldberg
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs.* Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs.* Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
*James Storm *vs. Brock Lesnar
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
Roddy Piper vs. *The Great Khali*
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
*X-Pac* vs. Goldberg
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
Mick Foley vs. *Dolph Ziggler*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

_*Ted DiBiase Sr.* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
*Jushin Liger* vs. Chris Benoit
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Bam Bam Bigelow* vs. Tazz
Mick Foley vs. *Dolph Ziggler*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry_


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
*James Storm* vs. Brock Lesnar
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs.* Goldberg*
*Jushin Liger* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
*Jushin Liger* vs. Chris Benoit
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Iron Sheik vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Roddy Piper *vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Goldberg*
*Jushin Liger* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Cody Rhodes*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Samoa Joe vs. *Mark Henry*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Ted DiBiase Snr *vs. Hardcore Holly
James Storm vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Iron Sheik* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Roddy Piper* vs. The Great Khali
X-Pac vs. *Gldbergo*
Jushin Liger vs. *Chris Benoit*
*Ultimate Warrior* vs. Cody Rhodes
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Tazz*
*Mick Foley* vs. Dolph Ziggler
*Samoa Joe* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Round 1D - RESULTS​*_*Ted DiBiase Snr* (17) def. Hardcore Holly (0)
*Brock Lesnar* (15) def. James Storm (2) 
*Bruno Sammartino* (10) def. Iron Sheik (7) 
*Roddy Piper* (16) def. The Great Khali (1)
*Goldberg* (13) def. X-Pac (4) 
*Chris Benoit* (12) def. Jushin Liger (5) 
*Cody Rhodes* (11) def. Ultimate Warrior (6) 
*Tazz* (15) def. Bam Bam Bigelow (2) 
*Mick Foley* (15) def. Dolph Ziggler (2)
*Mark Henry* (10) def. Samoa Joe (7)_​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Round 1E: VOTING​*Chavo Guerrero vs. Shelton Benjamin
Eddie Guerrero vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. Edge
Diamond Dallas Page vs. Damien Sandow
Dynamite Kid vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. Andre The Giant
Daniel Bryan vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. Triple H
R-Truth vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. Bray Wyatt

*DEADLINE: Friday 11PM GMT
*​


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

*Chavo Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth* vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1D: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Big Boss Man* vs. Andre The Giant
Daniel Bryan vs. *Doink The Clown*
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas* Page vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs.* Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth* vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

_Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*_


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre the Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink the Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs.* Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth *vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*

Sabu vs. R-Truth maybe the worst matchup this game has ever seen. I really, really, really dislike both of them.


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero *vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs.* Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Big Boss Man* vs. Andre The Giant
Daniel Bryan vs. *Doink The Clown*
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth* vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Benjamin
Taker
Edge
Diamond Dallas Page
Dynamite Kid
Andre the Giant
Daniel Bryan
HHH
Sabu
Bray Wyatt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
*Road Dogg* vs. Triple H
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan *vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs.* Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth* vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Round 1E: VOTING

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. The Undertaker
Adam Cole vs.* Edge*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Damien Sandow
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan *vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
*R-Truth* vs. Sabu
Chyna vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

*Round 1E: RESULTS​*_*Shelton Benjamin* (18) def. Chavo Guerrero (1) 
*The Undertaker* (11) def. Eddie Guerrero (8) 
*Edge* (19) def. Adam Cole (0) 
*Diamond Dallas Page* (11) def. Damien Sandow (8) 
*Dynamite Kid* (11) def. Jimmy Snuka (8) 
*Andre The Giant* (17) def. Big Boss Man (2) 
*Daniel Bryan* (17) def. Doink The Clown (2)
*Triple H* (18) def. Road Dogg (1) 
*Sabu* (13) def. R-Truth (6) 
*Bray Wyatt* (19) def. Chyna (0)_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Round 1F: VOTING​*Tommy Dreamer vs. Seth Rollins
The Rock vs. Jack Swagger
CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. British Bulldog
Randy Savage vs. Alberto Del Rio
Scott Hall vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. Jeff Hardy
Sgt. Slaughter vs. New Jack
Terry Funk vs. Magnus
Drew McIntyre vs. Manik
Big Show vs. Matt Hardy

*DEADLINE: SUNDAY 6PM GMT*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​This round is a little longer than the others as it is the last in Round 1. After this the competition really kicks off as we enter Round 2.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1E: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
The Rock vs. *Jack Swagger*
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
Scott Hall vs. *Scott Steiner* :bosh6
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns vs. *Paul London*
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
Drew McIntyre vs. *Manik*
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
The Rock vs. *Jack Swagger*
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian *vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall *vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Roman Reigns vs. *Paul London*
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk *vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
Drew McIntyre vs. *Manik*
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns *vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

DAMN! Was really hoping to see that Eddie upset. So close.

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian *vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner 
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McInrety* vs. Manik
Big Show vs. *Matt Hardy*


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

*Tommy Dreamer* vs. Seth Rollins
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
CM Punk vs. *Billy Gunn*
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
Big Show vs. *Matt Hardy*

Having Bulldog vs. Christian so early is just mean.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

_Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
Big Show vs. *Matt Hardy*_


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
The Rock vs. *Jack Swagger*
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs.* Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
Scott Hall vs. *Scott Steiner*
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
Drew McIntyre vs. *Manik*
*Big Show *vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock *vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk *vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
Terry Funk vs. *Magnus* (CMLL :lmao)
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
Big Show vs. *Matt Hardy*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

havo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
*Eddie Guerrero *vs. The Undertaker
*Adam Cole *vs. Edge
*Diamond Dallas Page *vs. Damien Sandow
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
Road Dogg vs. *Triple H*
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
Chyna vs.* Bray Wyatt*


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Shelton Benjamin*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *The Undertaker*
Adam Cole vs. *Edge*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Damien Sandow*
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Big Boss Man vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Doink The Clown
*Road Dogg* vs. Triple H
R-Truth vs. *Sabu*
*Chyna* vs. Bray Wyatt
__________________


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Roman Reigns* vs. Paul London
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Jeff Hardy
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
Big Show vs. *Matt Hardy*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Rollins
Rock
Punk
Christian
Hall
Ambrose
Reigns
Kane
Jeff Hardy
Slaughter
Funk
McIntyre 
Show


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins
* *The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
CM Punk vs. *Billy Gunn*
* Christian* vs. British Bulldog
* Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns vs. *Paul London
* Ricky Steamboat vs. *Kane
* Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
The Rock vs. *Jack Swagger*
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
*Christian* vs. British Bulldog
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
Scott Hall vs. *Scott Steiner*
Dean Malenko vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Roman Reigns vs. *Paul London*
*Ricky Steamboat *vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Manik
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Tommy Dreamer vs. *Seth Rollins*
*The Rock* vs. Jack Swagger
*CM Punk* vs. Billy Gunn
Christian vs. *British Bulldog*
*Randy Savage* vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Scott Hall* vs. Scott Steiner
*Dean Malenko* vs. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns vs. *Paul London*
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Kane
Kofi Kingston vs. *Jeff Hardy*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. New Jack
*Terry Funk* vs. Magnus
Drew McIntyre vs. *Manik*
*Big Show* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

*Round 1F: RESULTS​*_*Seth Rollins* (19) def. Tommy Dreamer (1) 
*The Rock* (16) def. Jack Swagger (4)
*CM Punk* (18) def. Billy Gunn (2)
*Christian* (14) def. British Bulldog (6)
*Randy Savage* (20) def. Alberto Del Rio (0)
*Scott Hall* (17) def. Scott Steiner (3)
*Dean Ambrose* (10) def. Dean Malenko (10) 
*Roman Reigns* (14) def. Paul London (6)
*Kane* (10) def. Ricky Steamboat (10)
*Jeff Hardy* (12) def. Kofi Kingston (8) 
*Sgt. Slaughter* (20) def. New Jack (0)
*Terry Funk* (19) def. Magnus (1)
*Drew McIntyre* (16) def. Manik (4)
*Big Show* (15) def. Matt Hardy (5)

*ROUND 1 IS OVER!*​_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

*Round 2A: VOTING​*Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. William Regal
Mr. Perfect vs. Christian
Roddy Piper vs. Roman Reigns
Kurt Angle vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Ric Flair vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. AJ Styles​*DEADLINE: MONDAY 6PM GMT​*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 1F: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs. *Bully Ray*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns* - Ughh. A turd or a turd on fire. :rust
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Ric Flair vs. *Edge* - Only because of Edge and Christian. Otherwise Flair.
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs. *Bully Ray*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake "The Snake" Roberts*
Ric Flair vs. *Edge*
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs.* William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Robert*s
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs.* Mark Henry*
*Big Show* vs. William Regal
Mr. Perfect vs.* Christian*
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Ric Flair vs. *Edge*
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs.* Bully Ray*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Ric Flair vs.* Edge*
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles
__________________


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
*Big Show* vs. William Regal
*Mr. Perfect *vs. Christian
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Cody
Bully
Hogan
Show
Perfect
Piper
Angle
Bryan
Flair
Benoit


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan *vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Ric Flair vs. *Edge*
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs. *Bully Ray*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
*Big Show* vs. William Regal
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal
* Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian**
Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
Kurt Angle vs. *Goldberg*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Ric Flair *vs. Edge
* Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs.* William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper *vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
Ric Flair vs. *Edge*
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles
__________________


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

_*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
*Roddy Piper* vs. Roman Reigns
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
Chris Benoit vs. *AJ Styles*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

Booker T vs. *Cody Rhodes*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
Kurt Angle vs. *Goldberg*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
Ric Flair vs. *Edge*
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Owen Hart* vs. Bully Ray
Hulk Hogan vs. *Mark Henry*
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Christian*
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
Kurt Angle vs. *Goldberg*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Booker T* vs. Cody Rhodes
Owen Hart vs. *Bully Ray*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mark Henry
Big Show vs. *William Regal*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Christian
Roddy Piper vs. *Roman Reigns*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Goldberg
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake 'The Snake' Roberts*
*Ric Flair* vs. Edge
*Chris Benoit* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2A: Voting*

*Round 2A: RESULTS​*_*Booker T* (16) def. Cody Rhodes (7)
*Owen Hart* (17) def. Bully Ray (6)
*Mark Henry* (13) def. Hulk Hogan (10)
*William Regal* (19) def. Big Show (4)
*Mr. Perfect* (14) def. Christian (9)
*Roddy Piper* (15) def. Roman Reigns (8) 
*Kurt Angle* (20) def. Goldberg (3)
*Daniel Bryan* (14) def. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts (9)
*Ric Flair* (16) def. Edge (7)
*Chris Benoit* (15) def. AJ Styles (8)​_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Round 2B: VOTING​*Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
Terry Funk vs. Drew McIntyre
Mick Foley vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose
Shane Douglas vs. The Rock
Shelton Benjamin vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. Tazz
Sheamus vs. Dynamite Kid​*DEADLINE: TUESDAY 7PM GMT​*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *Sgt. Slaughter*
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Shane Douglas* vs. The Rock
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted DiBiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
Terry Funk vs. *Drew McIntyre*
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
*Fandango* vs. Dean Ambrose
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
Terry Funk vs. *Drew McIntyre*
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
*Sami Zayn* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett 
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker* :bosh6
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
*Fandango* vs. Dean Ambrose
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page *vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker* 
*Triple H *vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker* 
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker* - Both of these guys are great, though
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

DDP
Funk
Foley
Taker
HHH
Ambrose
Rock
Vader
Taz
Dynamite Kid


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker* - but :sad:
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett - :batista3
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *Sgt. Slaughter*
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
*Fandango* vs. Dean Ambrose
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Vader
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs.* The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page *vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk *vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley *vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs.* The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
*Sheamus* vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

_*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*_


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H *vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode *vs. Tazz
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Ted Dibiase Snr.*
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
*Fandango* vs. Dean Ambrose
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Vader*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Tazz
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Ted Dibiase Snr.
*Terry Funk* vs. Drew McIntyre
*Mick Foley* vs. Wade Barrett
Sami Zayn vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Sgt. Slaughter
Fandango vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Shane Douglas vs. *The Rock*
Shelton Benjamin vs.* Vader*
Bobby Roode vs. *Tazz*
Sheamus vs. *Dynamite Kid*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2B: Voting*

*Round 2B: RESULTS​*_*Ted DiBiase Snr.* (13) def. Diamond Dallas Page (12)
*Terry Funk* (23) def. Drew McIntyre (2)
*Mick Foley* (25) def. Wade Barrett (0)
*The Undertaker* (24) def. Sami Zayn (1)
*Triple H* (23) def. Sgt. Slaughter (2)
*Dean Ambrose* (21) def. Fandango (4)
*The Rock* (24) def. Shane Douglas (1)
*Vader* (15) def. Shelton Benjamin (10)
*Tazz* (16) def. Bobby Roode (9)
*Sheamus* (15) def. Dynamite Kid (3)_​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Round 2C: VOTING​*Seth Rollins vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock vs. CM Punk
Goldust vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Randy Savage vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. Chris Jericho
Cesaro vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. Kane​*DEADLINE: WEDNESDAY 7PM GMT​*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Seth Rollins vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
*Gangrel* vs. Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt *vs. Kane


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. CM Punk
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall vs. *Sabu*
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane

Daniels vs. Raven and Goldust vs. JBL were tough decisions.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro *vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Seth Rollins vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
*Gangrel* vs. Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Chris Jericho
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Bray Wyatt is gonna lose to fucking KANE? You people disgust me. No taste whatsoever.


*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*jose)
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Seth Rollins * vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs.* Christopher Daniels *
Gangrel vs.* Bret Hart *
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk *
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield *
*Randy Savage *vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho *
Cesaro vs. *Sting *
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels *
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio *
*Scott Hall *vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs.* Kane*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage *vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs.* Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries *vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Randy Savage vs. *Andre The Giant*
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Seth Rollins vs.* Bruno Sammartino*
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs.* Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk
** Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs*. Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs.* Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels
* Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall vs. *Sabu*
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

_Seth Rollins vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane_


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Seth Rollins vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels* - could have gone either way here
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Seth Rollins vs. *Bruno Sammartino*
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
*Gangrel* vs. Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Randy Savage vs. *Andre The Giant*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Chris Jericho
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
Scott Hall vs. *Sabu*
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Chris Jericho
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

Sammartino
Daniels
Bret
Punk
JBL
Savage
Jericho
Cesaro decipitates Sting with uppercuts
Lesnar
Aries
Hall
Bray


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs.* Chris Jericho*
Cesaro vs. *Sting*
Brock Lesnar vs.* Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall *vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
Brock Lesnar vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven* vs. Christopher Daniels
*Gangrel* vs. Bret Hart
*Ken Shamrock* vs. CM Punk
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
*Austin Aries* vs. Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall vs.* Sabu*
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
*Raven *vs. Christopher Daniels
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
Goldust vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Randy Savage* vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
Scott Hall vs. *Sabu*
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Kane


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Seth Rollins* vs. Bruno Sammartino
Raven vs. *Christopher Daniels*
Gangrel vs. *Bret Hart*
Ken Shamrock vs. *CM Punk*
*Goldust* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Randy Savage *vs. Andre The Giant
Jeff Hardy vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Cesaro* vs. Sting
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Shawn Michaels
Austin Aries vs. *Rey Mysterio*
*Scott Hall* vs. Sabu
Bray Wyatt vs. *Kane*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Round 2B: RESULTS​*_*Seth Rollins* (20) def. Bruno Sammartino (7)
*Raven* (14) def. Christopher Daniels (13)
*Bret Hart* (23) def. Gangrel (4)
*CM Punk* (25) def. Ken Shamrock (2)
*John Bradshaw Layfield* (14) def. Goldust (13)
*Randy Savage* (25) def. Andre The Giant (2)
*Chris Jericho* (24) def. Jeff Hardy (3)
*Cesaro* (18) def. Sting (9)
*Shawn Michaels* (19) def. Brock Lesnar (8)
*Austin Aries* (14) def. Rey Mysterio (13)
*Scott Hall* (22) def. Sabu (5)
*Bray Wyatt* (15) def. Kane (12)​_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 3 coming up shortly, just gotta update the final 32 and throw it into the randomiser...​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 2C: Voting*

*Round 3A​*CM Punk vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. Shawn Michaels
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. Bray Wyatt
Ric Flair vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. Chris Jericho
Bret Hart vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. Mr. Perfect​*DEADLINE: Thursday 7PM GMT​*


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs.* Bray Wyatt*
Ric Flair vs. *Cesaro*
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Tazz* vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
Ric Flair vs. *Cesaro*
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

_CM Punk vs. *Roddy Piper*
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
Ric Flair vs. *Cesaro*
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*_


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
Vader vs. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

CM Punk vs. *Roddy Piper*
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs.* Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs.* Bray Wyatt*
Ric Flair vs. *Cesaro*
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr*. vs. Bray Wyatt
Ric Flair vs. *Cesaro*
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs.* Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

CM Punk vs. *Roddy Piper*
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr*. vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr*. vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt* - Ughh.
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
*Vader* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho (ARGH YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE!)
*Bret Hart* vs. Austin Aries
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
Tazz vs. *Mr. Perfect*
__________________


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*CM Punk* vs. Roddy Piper
Scott Hall vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Ted DiBiase Snr. vs. *Bray Wyatt*
*Ric Flair* vs. Cesaro
The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*
Bret Hart vs. *Austin Aries*
Vader vs. *John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Tazz* vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*Round 3A: RESULTS​*_*CM Punk* (23) def. Roddy Piper (3)
*Shawn Michaels* (26) def. Scott Hall (0) 
*Ted DiBiase Snr.* (15) def. Bray Wyatt (11)
*Ric Flair* (21) def. Cesaro (5)
*Chris Jericho* (18) def. The Rock (8)
*Bret Hart* (20) def. Austin Aries (6)
*John Bradshaw Layfield* (15) def. Vader (11) 
*Mr. Perfect* (24) def. Tazz (2)_​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*Round 3B: VOTING
*
Terry Funk vs Triple H
Mick Foley vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. Randy Savage
Daniel Bryan vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. Kurt Angle
Mark Henry vs. William Regal
Chris Benoit vs. Seth Rollins​*DEADLINE: Friday 7PM GMT​*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Raven*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
*Booker T* vs. Kurt Angle
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Raven*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs.* Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley *vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry *vs. William Regal
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
Daniel Bryan vs. *Raven*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry* vs. William Regal
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

_*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins_


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3A: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry* vs. William Regal
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs. *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose *vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
Daniel Bryan vs. *Raven*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

*Terry Funk* vs Triple H
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs.* Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Savage
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
*Booker T* vs. Kurt Angle
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry* vs. William Regal
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry* vs. William Regal
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Raven
Dean Ambrose vs. *Owen Hart*
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
*Mark Henry* vs. William Regal
Chris Benoit vs. *Seth Rollins*


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

Terry Funk vs *Triple H*
*Mick Foley* vs. Sheamus
The Undertaker vs. *Randy Savage*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Raven*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Owen Hart
Booker T vs. *Kurt Angle*
Mark Henry vs. *William Regal*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 3B: Voting*

*Round 3B: RESULTS​*_*Triple H* (14) def. Terry Funk (8)
*Mick Foley* (22) def. Sheamus (0)
*The Undertaker* (14) def. Randy Savage (8)
*Daniel Bryan* (17) def. Raven (5)
*Dean Ambrose* (13) def. Owen Hart (9)
*Kurt Angle* (20) def. Booker T (2)
*William Regal* (16) def. Mark Henry (6)
*Chris Benoit* (13) def. Seth Rollins (9)​_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*Round 4: VOTING​*CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. William Regal
Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair
Mick Foley vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. Bret Hart
Kurt Angle vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. The Undertaker

*DEADLINE: Saturday 7PM GMT
*​


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
Kurt Angle vs. *Ted DiBiase Snr.*
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs.* William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr. - in fairness, crazy Kurt entertains me more outside the ring than in it
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
*Chris Benoit* vs. The Undertaker


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
Kurt Angle vs. *Ted DiBiase Snr.*
*Chris Benoit* vs. The Undertaker | Deadman wins :scotthall


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Ric Flair*
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
*Chris Benoit* vs. The Undertaker

Benoit made it to round four! :cheer


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
Shawn Michaels vs. *Ric Flair*
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley *vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho :jose
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*

Finally the end of Benwah bama4


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

_CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*_


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
*Chris Benoit* vs. The Undertaker


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho*
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H *
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Ric Flair*
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker *


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. William Regal
*Shawn Michaels *vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs.* Bret Hart*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
*Mr. Perfect* vs. Triple H
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Kurt Angle* vs. Ted DiBiase Snr.
Chris Benoit vs.* The Undertaker*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*CM Punk* vs. Chris Jericho
Mr. Perfect vs. *Triple H*
Dean Ambrose vs. *William Regal*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Ric Flair*
*Mick Foley* vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
Daniel Bryan vs.* Bret Hart*
Kurt Angle vs. *Ted DiBiase Snr.*
*Chris Benoit* vs. The Undertaker


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*Round 4 - RESULTS​*_*CM Punk* (10) def. Chris Jericho (7)
*Triple H* (9) def. Mr. Perfect (9) - Winner by Coin Toss
*William Regal* (12) def. Dean Ambrose (6)
*Shawn Michaels* (14) def. Ric Flair (4)
*Mick Foley* (18) def. John Bradshaw Layfield (0)
*Daniel Bryan* (10) def. Bret Hart (8)
*Kurt Angle* (15) def. Ted DiBiase Snr. (3)
*The Undertaker* (13) def. Chris Benoit (5)_

Onto the quarter-finals...​


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

*Quarter-Finals: VOTING​*CM Punk vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan vs. Mick Foley​*DEADLINE: Sunday 8PM GMT​*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Round 4: Voting]*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker* (Glad Benoit is out. Would've been a disgrace to see him eliminated by the skinny geek)
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Michaels
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker (Good thing Benwah is out. He would have been squashed. The quarter finals is no place for squash matches)
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H *vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs.* William Regal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

_CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Michaels
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley_


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *William Regal*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Michaels
Daniel Bryan vs.* Mick Foley*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*CM Punk* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Mick Foley*


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

CM Punk vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. William Regal
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Mick Foley


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*Quarter-Finals: RESULTS​*_*The Undertaker* (14) def. CM Punk (7)
*Triple H *(14) def. William Regal (7)
*Shawn Michaels* (16) def. Kurt Angle (5)
*Daniel Bryan* (12) def. Mick Foley (9)​_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

*Semi-Finals: VOTING​*Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan​*DEADLINE: Monday 8PM GMT​*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [QuarterFinal Vot*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels *vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple Hvs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*

Thanks for organizing this tournament, anyway, OP. It's been pretty cool, so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs.* Daniel Bryan*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

_*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*_


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

Shawn Michaels vs. *The Undertaker*
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
*Triple H* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Semi-Finals: RESULTS​*_*Shawn Michaels* (14) def. The Undertaker (7)
*Daniel Bryan* (14) def. Triple H (7)​_---------------------------------------------------------------​*The Final: VOTING​*Shawn Michaels vs. Daniel Bryan​*DEADLINE: Tuesday 9PM GMT​*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Semi-Final Votin*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

Thx for good tournament! 

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan

First Austin and now HBK. These tournaments are following the order of my own personal GOAT list :mark:


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan

should do this with Tag Teams and with Indy Wrestler's at some point IMO.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan

:hbk1


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan

Weak final. Who did Austin go out to? I don't recall him being listed at all.

EDIT - My bad, just read the opening post. Yeah, suppose it makes it more fun to exclude him. DAT GOAT would win every time haha.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

Shawn Michaels vs.* Daniel Bryan*

D-Bry deserves at least one vote.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan

Hopefully Punk wins if this contest is held next year.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

I fully expect him to win this tournament sooner rather than later.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

HBK

Thanks for running this. Was a ton of fun.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

Sucks that Under is out. 

My vote goes to :hbk


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

Daniel Bryan


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

_Shawn Michaels vs. *Daniel Bryan*_


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] [Final Voting]*

*The winner of the Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament 2014 is...​*








*Shawn Michaels* (15) def. Daniel Bryan (3)

---------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks everyone for making this a great tournament.

We'll host another tag-team KOTR in the Summer, and the singles KOTR tournament will of course return next year.​


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] WINNER: Shawn Mic*

Damn, I forgot to vote the last match. No matter, HBK would have been my pick anyways.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [2014] WINNER: Shawn Mic*

Thanks for hosting this, it was pretty fun. (Y)


----------

